# 1/12 Revell '57' Chevy



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

This one has been sitting on my shelf for some time and when I saw vypurr59's wildest paint job post I figured this was the perfect candidate for an attempt at wild paint schemes. Once painted I went back and bare metal foiled the window frames. Next time I'd mask off any parts I was to foil just because of the paint thickness hiding the detail and also sanding off a coat of testers that thick is a bear...
























and with a paint job this, shall we say busy I decided to do the interior rather bland. Black and Gray shades with flat aluminum trimming.








More to do but with the 20 below zero coming back this week I'll have plenty of time...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm guessing you floated oil paints on water and dunked the car (at least raised it). Is that right? I remember something similar for artsy book covers.

Stanley Kubrick approves!

Nice builds and photos (all of them). Thanks for posting!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that just plain looks cool


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Scottnkat and Steve244. Yes I floated Testors on water, it's quite a project actually but worth the time, I think. I'm starting to put it together and finding some really nice stuff and some not so nice stuff. The chrome is rather weak in places, so weak actually that it's not plated. I'll try some foil but I think chrome paint will have to do.
























I tried to make the interior rather subdued so I used flat aluminum, dark grey, flat black and some gloss black for seats.
















the engine is about done
























with a high of 10 below tomorrow I think I'll get a bit more finished.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave, I am glad I inspired you. That is looking fantastic!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks vypurr59. Well it got a balmy 4 below zero today as a high temp so I had some model room time. 
























































I have to do a bit of touch up around the sprue connection points of the chrome as well as a bit of black here and there. Maybe I'll try some dry brushing on the chrome emblems in the rear quarter inserts but other than that I think it's done. Since it 22 below zero outside now I expect tomorrow will be another model room day so I should finish it up. Next ?????


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

What a beauty! I love that paint job.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

far out job! Love it


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow she turned out awesome! 

My favorite pic, looks real:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Your pics really highlight the advantages of a decent lens. Other car models I've seen posted appear distorted. Might be something in the post-processing but I bet it's the lens.

Anyway, great job (both the Chevy, paint, and pics)


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Paint job*

*what a paint job the "bmf" came out great also the side of the '57 looks great -interior wow & the build goes on & on great job--dom*


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

thats about as cool as it gets. fantastic. a show winner for sure.:dude:


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

ats about as cool as it gets. fantastic. a show winner for sure.:dude:


----------

